# Red Zebra Digging To The Planet Core



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

So my 4 inch Red Zebra, who's the biggest of my 7 Africans has picked her/his cave and is just constantly spitting sand out her/his mouth into a lttle hill of sand. 

Does anyone know what he or she is trying to get accomplished?


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Dec 17, 2010)

claiming terretory and perhaps breeding site...


----------

